# Hand position on the reins



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 27, 2009)

I was given a driving book for Christmas by Sallie Walrond. It is English. There is a lot of terminology that seems different than I am used to.

One technique, very different than I was shown, is the way the reins are held.

"The traditional method of handling the reins is essential for full control. The left hand, with the reins on either side of the index and middle fingers, is the anchor hand. The ends of the reins lie down across the palm and are kept in position with the fingers laying over the top of them. The right hand is placed on the reins in front of the left."

There are several paragraphs with correct instructions for using the hands in this position for rein control. It also says the whip must be carried as it is the only means for "creating forward impulsion, other than the voice..."

The driving I have personally seen was a rein in each hand.

No wonder driving is so confusing. Terminology, techniques, equipment are so different everywhere.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree! Plus, what works best for one does not neccessarily work best for someone else. I have been trying to drive with reins in one hand, similar to what you have described. I discovered that I tend to "hang" on my left rein; all three of my horses bend (and counter bend) to the left when I hold a rein in each hand. So I have been practising with both reins in my left hand, assisted by my right, and have noticed both driving horses are much straighter. (I haven't ridden recently, but I am sure my OTTB would benefit also!) The added benefit is that I can use my whip more efficiently without bumping the horse's mouth. I have signed up for and am eagerly awaiting the rein handling webinar with Jeff Morse sponsored by the ADS. I also have plans for a rein board, but have not yet built it. It is my understanding that there is no "one right way" to handle the reins, but I am sure there are preferred styles based on what style of driving you are doing. And I agree that you should never pick up the reins without picking up your whip. I have read that you should even have a whip in hand when practising the rein board, and I agree that it makes sense!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2009)

Uw, which one did you get? Sallie Walrond's "Driving a Harness Horse" is my favorite and one I'm so glad I finally picked up.




Sallie says that's the traditional method and she's right- the original coaching style allowed a driver to switch from a single horse to a pair, tandem, four-in-hand, randem, or other multiple without much fuss at all. Having a rein in each hand is really only suitable only for driving a single horse or for certain high-speed disciplines like scurry or running hazards/obstacles for CDE and even then the single horse will travel straighter and more steadily for someone using an anchor hand.

Regional differences are one thing- the ones you'll find in her book are more the difference between Carriage Driving (with all the tradition and capital letters that implies



) and regular American style driving. I'd take Sallie's words as the authority then allow a little room for regional differences...the British have been doing this a lot longer than we have.





Leia


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 28, 2009)

hand position is something I struggle with, as my left wrist has been fused and no longer bends, and my right hand was mauled by a very large dog. My right hand also tends to go numb (a neck problem). So, my whip is rarely straight up in the air like most of the show drivers I see, and I'm constantly adjusting my reins when I drive - something that I think doesn't help in the mini show classes as it makes Appy adjust to my adjustments and can make him look less "solid" in his position.

I haven't tried a rein board, although I've been interested in the concept. Hand loops didn't help me - they make the whole driving thing more "static" - which might make my horse look more solid, but they bothered me!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2009)

The whip should be held at a 45 degree angle pointed forward and across the horse. Full-length carriage driving whips held straight up have a tendency to suddenly vanish from your grip and be found hanging in a tree behind you when driving in the real world!





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 28, 2009)

Holding the reins in one hand should be accomplished by all drivers, even for the purpose of having to wipe your nose when driving with a cold!



One challenge of driving from the left hand is that the reins made for mini harnesses tend to be a smaller width than reins made for large horses. Although I can drive from the left hand in the traditional or Achenbach method, it can be harder with the mini reins than our horse reins. The reins are supposed to be gripped sideways with the fingers into the palm instead of the thumb locking down on the index finger. However, don’t let that stop you from learning this technique. Just be aware of the challenge so you don’t think that it is just you! I find that it is easier to use the traditional rein handling with a more accomplished horse than a greener one, although it also depends on how responsive the horse is. It is also easier to make the "switch" from driving singles to tandems using the left hand with the right supporting. I have a much harder time "retraining" my brain to handle tandem reins with two hands.



Driving Digest March/April 2009 has an excellent article on driving from the left hand. You might be able to get back issues from the publisher or from Coachman's Delight. Hardy Zantke also had an article in March '09 The Whip from ADS.

In carriage driving, we are usually required to salute the judge, especially before and/or after a Reinsmanship pattern or a dressage test. It is incorrect to not put the reins in the left hand before saluting. However, I see novices do it all the time because they have not practiced transferring the reins over to the left hand. There is also an obstacle at Villa Louis that requires drivers to knock beer bottles off a fence. Last year, I saw a Friesan driver dump his Gig and horse over because he tried to do it without holding the reins in one hand. (Horse and driver fine, Gig and harness suffered minor damage.)

Carriage drivers like a long whip lash to cue the horse to move over laterally, bend properly, lift the belly, and drive from the hind. Most accomplished carriage drivers feel "naked" without their whip in hand. Peggy is right that whip handling is much easier with the reins in the left hand. Regardless of how much you keep your hands steady, your horse can feel you move the whip in your right hand when your rein is also in that hand. I can’t imagine using a straight stick. If carriage drivers held the whip straight up, the lash would tickle our noses! I remember reading an article in one of the mini magazines that a well-known trainer (I don’t remember who) told his client that "the whip is just for looks, you don’t use it". What a waste of an aid!



In many cases, it replaces your legs if you were riding.

We made a rein board with some screw-in hooks, a couple of small pulleys, some nylon rope, kidney snaps, and some larger hooks for weight. Then we attached the rope to a riding rein for a "real" feel. I’ll try to take a photo tomorrow. It really does help you understand what you do to your horse’s mouth when you adjust your reins (which is quite necessary for good rein handling).





Peggy, you know that the webinar that Jeff Morse is doing is on the new Super Reinsmanship class and how to participate or incorporate it into a show or event.. http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/webinars.asp Jeff is an awesome teacher, but I don't know if he will be discussing rein handling in the webinar or now. I have also registered!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2009)

My dil says she has a diagram and instructions for making a rein board. Maybe I can have one made.

When I was experimenting with tandem, I was starting to get the hang of two reins in one hand so maybe I am not too old a dog to teach a new trick.

The Walrond book I got is "Breaking a horse to Harness".


----------



## Sandee (Dec 29, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The whip should be held at a 45 degree angle pointed forward and across the horse. Full-length carriage driving whips held straight up have a tendency to suddenly vanish from your grip and be found hanging in a tree behind you when driving in the real world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right for the "real" world and probably for Carriage Driving but in the mini classes nearly all trainers and judges want to see the whip straight up. It's a matter of opinion but their opinion in the arena is what counts. I've been told they consider it a "problem" horse if you carry the whip tipped forward.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

I carry my whip as Leia suggested and have never had a judge say a word about it. In fact, I usually win the reinsmanship classes I participate in. One show, I know one of the judges was ADS approved. Most of the shows we show at have AMHA or AMHR carded judges. If a judge or trainer ever told me my whip is just a prop, I would politely tell them that it replaces my legs as a tool. Or, if I didn't care how I placed, thereafter, I would suggest that they haven't driven much (or any).

My horse has a problem bending to the right. If I gently lay the whip on his right barrel to push it out, and hold him in the reins correctly, he bends perfectly. No muss no fuss. I have also been known to pop him on the butt if he is doing something I don't like, like fussing in line (my pet peeve).

When I am out driving for conditioning, I practice handling the horse with one hand. I feel comfortable doing it, but if there is a problem, I always go back to two handed, probably out of habit from riding. Maybe I should get that book to make sure I am holding the reins correctly.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandee said:


> hobbyhorse23 said:
> 
> 
> > The whip should be held at a 45 degree angle pointed forward and across the horse. Full-length carriage driving whips held straight up have a tendency to suddenly vanish from your grip and be found hanging in a tree behind you when driving in the real world!
> ...



And that would be why it is too bad that actual driving judges are not hired for the breed ring, and why our family chooses not to participate in the breed shows. The whip is an aid, just like the reins, voice, and legs when riding. Not using it is a disservice to the horse's performance. What would be the point of carrying it if you are not going to use it? If the rules say that you have to carry it, why is it looked down upon to use it?



Education would be a great idea for breed show trainers and judges as to the purpose and proper use of the whip.



I have actually thought of "crashing" the breed shows with my lashed whip, brown gloves, breeching, and wooden-wheeled vehicle just to see what people would say, but my husband is staunchly against it, saying that it wouldn't matter anyway. They would just continue to create silly rules that go against principles of good driving, and eliminate those of us that might help pay the bills at the breed shows.



I feel like an outcast within my own breed of choice!


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 29, 2009)

RhineStone said:


> And that would be why it is too bad that actual driving judges are not hired for the breed ring, and why our family chooses not to participate in the breed shows. The whip is an aid, just like the reins, voice, and legs when riding. Not using it is a disservice to the horse's performance. What would be the point of carrying it if you are not going to use it? If the rules say that you have to carry it, why is it looked down upon to use it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RhineStone... please understand that breed ring driving is NOT carriage driving. I have great respect for a large majority of breed ring judges, in many cases they are "ACTUAL DRIVING JUDGES" as you say, but the emphasis is on something different. Yes, they are horses in harness hooked to vehicles. But the performance is different, the goals are different.

In MOST cases, there is no need for whips in the breed ring, except of course for the rare lazy horse or horse that refuses for some reason. All that is required in the breed ring is going forward at different paces, and very little turning. Most judges don't care at all about how you reverse... you can turn tight towards the rail or away, make a big circle, and sometimes the ring steward asks for a reverse on the rail. But at any rate, your horse pretty much NEVER has to worry about bending or making any sort of lateral movements. Therefore the whip is mostly for "decoration" as the goals for the breed ring is just to draw the eye, present a clean, elegant picture, and show off your horses' natural abilities. Driving is the only venue to showcase a horse's extended trot and headset, as the miniatures are not really shown under saddle (as a hunter or dressage class) and in halter, a headset and extended trot is not asked for.

Therefore, the whole goal of breed ring driving is to show off your horses' athletic abilities and a snapshot of what they are capable of, not to show any high level of training.

Each has its own place.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 29, 2009)

disneyhorse said:


> Therefore, the whole goal of breed ring driving is to show off your horses' athletic abilities and a snapshot of what they are capable of, not to show any high level of training.Each has its own place.


Andrea, your interpretation of how mini shows are judged is the only view I've ever heard expressed that makes any sense to me. At the same time I find it a very sad thing as unlike a riding horse (who I could simply take out of the Morgan ring and put in a dressage show or jumper show or reining competition or carriage driving show) there IS nowhere else to go with our minis. A local saddleclub show might have halter or showmanship or in-hand obstacle, but usually not driving. 4-H is great for the youth but not something an adult can compete in. If your horse doesn't have spots you can't show Pinto. And that leaves precisely two options- the breed ring, where a "high level of training is not required," or the ADS, which may not suit everyone or may not be available in your area.



That's so sad!

How are we, as a breed, to ever get respect in the wider horseworld if we state outright that we don't require a high level of training in order to win in our own performance classes? The widespread attitude that the cart is just an afterthought does us much harm as a breed and should be as embarrassing as the idea that saddle training is something to be gotten out of the way so the rider can sit there and look pretty. It's done, but what a farce!

Some classes are judged strictly on the horse and I have no problem with that. But our judges should be educated enough to switch between judging the horse's action and headset and judging Reinsmanship (the driven version of an Equitation or Horsemanship class) or a class where the horse's skills are what's in question. What frustrates me most is that our rules are written so that manners matter, turnout matters, way of going matters, and yet so often the flashiest horse wins even if he blows sky high three times before the class is pinned. I'd think following the class descriptions should be the bare minimum requirement for a judge!





Okay, sorry, this is getting way off-topic and I'm not helping one little bit. Off my soap-box now!





Bending and lateral movements are what teach the horse to use his body. Learning to use his body creates collection and a nice headset. Those are desired characteristics in the breed ring, so you'd think the learning of those skills would not be considered unncecessary or silly. That's all I'm saying.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2009)

That's it, Leia! That's what I'm trying to say!



I have friends that have shown the local AMHA/R breed shows, and come back thoroughly frustrated that the horses that win are not even harnessed correctly! I just wish there was a place for us at the breed shows where we would not be looked down upon for "not knowing what WE are doing". I know, tack is different because it is a different style, like showing hunt seat in a saddle seat saddle, but consider me part of a grass roots campaign to try to get our breed to recognize what Leia said.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 30, 2009)

I have thought more about my concerns about breed shows vs. carriage shows. My husband and I talked quite a bit about it last night, and I feel that I need to explain myself better so I don't make any enemies (or try to).





My husband asked me if I was so concerned with some breed show rules, why didn't I talk with the powers that be in the breed associations. Well, we are not members of any breed association anymore, because we don't breed horses anymore (easier just to buy them if needed), and we don't show the breed shows (because my AMHR show horse takes a butterfly bit on the curb setting, and AMHR only recognizes snaffle bits and the like, another silly rule.). I have no need to spend the $ to belong, when I can't participate anyway. So why would any powers that be listen to what I have to say?

That being said, it is my wish that the breed ring drivers/trainers/judges would consider looking at alternative methods of training/showing minis. The Morgans have had carriage classes for years, the Arabians have added them recently, why can't the minis? Oh, we have Draft-type, but in the real world, you generally don't use a draft harness put to a Meadowbrook. In order for minis to continue to gain credibility in the "real world", they need to educate themselves about how the "real world" does it.

To keep this related to the topic of holding the reins, I fear that if I would come into the breed ring holding my reins in the traditional or Achenbach method, I would be sneared at or worse, when in reality, that IS a correct way to hold the reins! I know, when in Rome, but it is silly when another way can be better! I asked another acquaintance of mine who shows both breed shows and carriage shows what would happen if she took her Jerald cart and very expensive Hunt's harness that she shows with at the ADS shows into the breed ring, and she said she wouldn't even be looked at! Why? She is within the rules. I already mentioned another friend who showed a mini show that was beat by a pair whose collars were not tied down with false martingales, and when the horses backed, the collars bumped them in the chin! But those other horses were flashy!



That would be a DQ in the ADS ring if they even made it past the Technical Delegate outside the ring. It's that type of stuff that discourages carriage drivers from even attempting the breed ring: rewarding faulty harnessing, bad horse behavior, and penalizing correct methods that are not understood.

I think it is a whole lot easier for a breed ring horse/driver to cross over to ADS pleasure shows than the opposite. Just use a sidecheck instead of an overcheck (or dump it altogether), get some wooden wheels, make sure your whip is long enough to reach the shoulder of the horse, wear your church clothes, and lose the hand holds and running martingale if you have them. Whalla! You are good to go (for a while until you start being really competitive in obstacles and then you'll want to put your breeching on)!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 30, 2009)

This is the rein board that we made using parts that we got at the local hardware store. I think we have less than $20 in it. The blue cord is connected to an English rein, so that the "feel" is the same as driving reins. If the horse has a lighter or heavier mouth, the hooks on the bottom can be replaced. My husband has it clamped to the front of a saddle rack in our tack room right now, so it can be moved to wherever we need it. It works really well for teaching people how to shorten and lengthen reins and what happens in the horse's mouth when you do that.


----------

